

Confessions of Workaholics - gongfudoi
http://www.entrepreneur.com/worklife/healthandfitness/article191950.html

======
hhm
This (from the article) is interesting:

"Workaholic (Type A) Checklist 1\. Extreme competitiveness 2\. Rapid speech
3\. Impatience 4\. Hates lines and waiting 5\. Difficulty delegating 6\. Fear
of failure 7\. Need to be in control 8\. Irritable 9\. Multi-tasking 10\.
Resistant to change"

I think I could list at least 1, 2, 3, 4, 9 for myself, and 6, 7 partially
too.

~~~
cmm324
For me its 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 9. Don't think I have much of 10 and
occasional 8 and I like it sometimes when my wife has 7. :D

